# Next single girls get together - Updated ref location



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Dear all,

Pls vote for your preferred location - multiple votes possible if you are happy with more than one of the locations

If none of the above suit, or if you have a better idea, pls post below and let us know (obviously the Caribbean would be my first choice, but let's try to bear budgets/logistics in mind   )

Vote now - and once we've got an idea where works best for the majority, we can find a suitable venue

Thanks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I can do all of these....but pls do feel free to suggest alternatives if you can think of somewhere easily accessible for us all....

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Done Suity - thanks for taking this on   Caribbean def sounds good though - dream on..............

Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lou - early days yet...maybe we've just got quite a few London girls online right now?

Let's see how it goes... 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi - would have to say anywhere near a london airport as will be flying from Scoltand.... Or better still a meet in Scotland!!
Would depend on costings to be honest as it'll be return flights, trains and probably a hotel room over night which makes it expensive.
Can't do the 25th as am duty that weekend.  
Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Mini - I'd love a Scotland meet but I think perhaps we'll have to organise that as a mini (no pun intended!) meet up rather than a main one....

Re airports, I know Winky flew into Birmingham when we had the Stratford meet last time, so that might also be an option for you - but totally appreciate how tricky it is...let's see how things work out

and meantime I must get my act together and plan a weekend up in Scotland with you and Winky  

Suitcase
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Just to say that I live about 15 minutes drive from Birmingham airport, and could easily pop there to pick people up before a meet if that would be easier/cheaper for people and we were meeting in Warwick or other towns around this part of the Midlands (though I don't drive into B'ham itself - the train would be easier in that case) 

OneStep


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi - 

I cant see myself making any of the locations as would have to fly and have changed from globetrotter to scaredy cat where planes are concerned ... However, a mini-meet in Scotland sounds nice over Easter and I could check out the ferry ... It will all depend on finances tho    

Maya


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

oooo....wud love peeps to come to Scotland....in fact I am seeing some boys tonight who want to rent the upstairs flat .....looks like I might have a gap of a few weeks between tennants....perhaps we could time a Scotland mini meet then and I would have 6-7 bedrooms worth of space to put people up in !?!?!??!?!?!?  Will let you know after see them tonight!!  

...Winky  

ps...up for national meet too!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Winky if they are single, straight & cute invite them


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

you forgot the most improtant Jovi - FERTILE !!!


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

....can easily check.....was definately going to ask them for a 'deposit'...standard practice isn't it?!?!?  


...oh gawd...I am meeting them in an hour....how will I keep a straight face?!?!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Roo67 said:


> you forgot the most improtant Jovi - FERTILE !!!


DER!!!! What am I like   

Oh Winky that could be an interesting viewing 

xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Would love to be a fly on the wall for that - hope it goes ok and you have new tenants soon.

R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Roo I'm giggling just thinking about it, I don't think I could do it xxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello - Jasmine and I would love to come to next meet!  Don't think we will be confident enough to do a long journey but should be able to manage one of the midlands locations.

Some1

xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm the same as the Lou and Some1 - try to avoid long journeys on my own with the girls. So a London meet would be too much for me to tackle yet!!!

Sam x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, pretty much tied between Birmingham/Warwick/Stratford and Central London at the moment - so we're clearly not going to be able to please everyone....

Let's give it another day or two to see if any additional responses come in and if not, we're going to have to make a call

Post now if you want to have your say!!

thanks,
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Winky - can sort of imagine how you might check the straight, cute and single factors, but fertile


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Suity - what about another poll narrowing it down to the 3 most popular options as I voted for all of those three.

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, good idea Roo - a forced poll where you can only vote for one option right?

Sounds like a plan. Will give it to this evening for anyone else to reply and then set it up....if we want to go for the March dates we need to get on with it as it's March already next week....

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

...i am pretty flexible on location .....but I think Stratford area comes out top for those with bumps and babes navigating getting there and avoiding public transport!   I've got cheapy flights from Ed to Brum and hired a car and i know there have been kind offers of airport pickups this time so that wud save even more ££s.   Wud be tempted to stay over and see David Tennant in Hamlet if that is still running?!?  

Will also look for options for peeps coming up to Scotland.  The prospective tennants were lovely boys!....and they really want the flat but there are trying to negotiate their way out of a lease they have signed for 10 months....if they can't they are stuck until July!  I can't have it sat empty for 3 months so need to keep looking but we are hoping they can work something out or we can come to a compromise if I don't find anyone else.   Looks like I might have space to put a fair few visitors up !!! Cud always turn the whole house into a shared home for single mothers by choice! 

lol

..Winky x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Am with winky there - must do what's easiest for our mum's and babies and mums to be...
Not sure if I'll be able to make it, but will see - finances a bit tight this month.
Take care mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Winky - I DEF want to come and visit - just need to work out some dates around next visit to Reprofit, work visit to HK, my niece's rescheduled operation, Easter etc etc!!
I'd also love to see Hamlet so if it's on, I'd be up for it - especially as I can stay with my aunt and uncle there anyway  

It's looking like Midlands/Stratford is best option, but let's give it a day or two, and then make final decision. Lou's Warwick suggestion was good and that's very close to Stratford...but gives us options of different restaurants and a change of scene...

Suitcase (who really ought to be working not posting!)
x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

My hospital is in Warwick so not far to go if labour starts early  

Chowy


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

The Rose and Crown is relatively expensive (vs say a Pizza Express option) but I would personally be inclined to go for it because I think a private room is really a big bonus. That first meet in Stratford was brilliant from that perspective - no need to worry about the little ones running off, and no need to worry about toning down the conversation in front of other diners...

If we end up with 15-20 people then Pizza Express would be quite tricky I think...always hard with a large group in a general restaurant

re lack of kids meals - if there were 15 odd adults, I would hope that they would turn a blind eye to us bringing along food for the little ones (I know it wouldn't be a hot meal but you could bring sandwiches/snacks/yoghurts etc?) - I think if they were 3-5yrs+ it might be different, but with toddlers I can't see that they could force you to order meals from the menu for them...

Anyway, in summary I'd say go for it - if everyone else is OK with it. For me it's not about the meal type/the food at all, it's about getting together and having the chance to talk properly to everyone. If we could only guarantee the weather (not likely in March but maybe an idea for our Summer meet), then I'd be more than happy with a picnic in the park  

Suitcase
x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi girls,
Think I've missed something somewhere...what is the date for the meet? 

As for Scotland...I'd love to come up as we had an aborted trip previously...but it would all depend on dates too. Bump increasing in size and I think they stop you flying after 36 weeks...not that I'd really want to as I'd be so afraid of going into labour on the plane! Maybe I'm being unrealistic but life's been so difficult recently that I'd love to get away from home.  

Muddy


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls! The meet up sounds good - is it still on the 21st March?

I just wondered if I should come - I'd really like to see everyone and catch up. I'd be 34 weeks and 5 days by then. Do you think it would be risky going that far from home - well it's only 2 hours!!?  

I'd probably be coming up on my own as I think Coco (my nearest person) is busy that weekend. I had a look at trains and can get one to Banbury and then I'd have to change to get to Warwick. Just wondered if anyone would be driving near or through Banbury and I could get a lift with them onto Warwick. It would save me changing trains and would be nice to have some company! I don't feel like driving up at the moment as can get a bit tired sometimes, 

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Kylecat, sounds like it should be ok to me, you aren't that far from home and can bring your notes just in case. See how you feel nearer maybe.

I am definately coming, will be really good to put some faces to the names and get to know people. Not sure if I will drive or take the train though. What time would we be meeting?

bingbong x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey everyone.....I am definately up for the 21st.....not bothered on food ....I'll eat anything...tis the company that counts !! 

On Scotland....tis lovely there are some peeps interested in coming up next month. I just want to hang on until the weekend to know if it's a BFPorN....as if the latter I might have some TTC dates to work around again in April.....hope not tho!    Looks like the boys can't get out of their lease but want to take the flat anyway from 1st June so I looks like I am going have a gap.  If I can get someone in on a short-term let for April/May I will have to do that financially but it is probably a long shot.  Hey ho!  Anyway....once I know my own 'status' I will post some options at the weekend.....

lol

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Great news on the boys taking the flat..... Shame it can't be earlier....
Am so up for a mini meet in Scotland though....  Have got one spare room....
Unless we all crash at winky's!!! LOL
Even if am duty will bring laptop too!!!
Take care x x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

Just to say im ok for 21st too, will let you know re food when required, as my food now is getting cold   oops.

   to you all, looking forards to the meet up, not long now.

CEM fancy coming to mine first and going together?

Chowy


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Kylecat - you should be fine. I went down to London less than a month before I had the twins. I took my mat notes with me. It was fun squeezing into a theatre seat, and sitting still through Dirty Dancing, when I was that size. All went well.

Love to all and see you soon.
Sam x


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm so bad at keeping up with everything!  Have just noticed this thread.  I'm definitely still planning on coming along.  Rose & Crown sounds good.  Hopefully a few others will be taking the train from London and we can meet up.  I quite like taking the train!

Eddy


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lovely - thanks Lou

I'm staying with friends near Stratford on Fri night so will be driving over to Warwick in the morning - happy to collect people from airports/stations in the vicinity if that would be helpful?

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Can anyone advise how far it is from the train station in Warwick to the Rose and Crown?


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

It says its a 15 minute walk from the station to the pub on the Rose & Crown website.

http://www.roseandcrownwarwick.co.uk/FindAndContactUs.asp

/links


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Rose and Crown looks lovely. Thanks for organising this girls. I will definitely be coming, can't wait to see you all.

Muddy


----------

